# 8 gamesserver + 50 TS² mit Strato Rootserver



## hellermann (23. November 2005)

Hallo,
Ich möchte 8 gamesserver (7 CSS und 1 ET wolfenstein) und ca. 50 oder mehr TS² Server bei diesem Rootserver bei Strato erstellen http://www.strato.de/server/highend/index.html >>> der für 109€
ein freund hat auf diesem Server von server4you https://www.server4you.de/de/d/index.html >>> der für 39€ 300 TS² Server und 1 CSS und 2 CS server laufen. Und meint meiner sollte das locker mitmachen

Stimmt das?
hat wer Erfahrung mit Strato?

schon mal danke
hellermann


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. November 2005)

zu der Performance kann ich nichts sagen ... dir ist aber bekannt, dass du für den TS-Server u.U. Lizenzgebühren zahlen musst!?


----------



## TheLastOne (24. November 2005)

Also der Server sollte für 4 max 5 Gameserver ausreichend sein.

Wenn Du vor hast das die Gameserver jeweils mehr als 16 Slot haben und alle als public laufen sollen, sowie 50 Teamspeak Server dann sieht das ganze einfach mal so aus:

- spielen mit nem Ping von jenseits 300

- Teamspeak mit voller Auslastung läßt den Ping auf mehr als das doppelte dann anwachsen.

Also kurz und knapp unspielbar.

Wofür brauchst Du soviele TS -Server?

Gruß
TheLastOne


----------



## hellermann (24. November 2005)

ich möchte die ts server sponsern
und zum sponsern brauche ich keine Lizens


----------



## TheLastOne (24. November 2005)

Und wer zahlt dann die Lizenzgebühr?

Gruß
ThelastOne


----------

